# Anyone using a Harmony Universal Remote?



## AggieKJ (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm considering getting one for Christmas - narrowed it down to either the 880 or the 670. The only difference I can see if the 880 has a color screen and a docking station. For the $100 extra, I'm leaning towards the 670.

Anyone have an opinion on which is better for those of us with a high-def Tivo set-up? The Tivo shortcut buttons on the 670 look neat - I wonder if it has the "8 second" quick rewind button.

Thanks


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

The docking station on the 880 is just to recharge the battery.
It doesn't seem to last very long.

Not ever having a Harmony remote before, I can't say whether it's worth the extra $$ for the 880.

I do like my 880 though, was able to get 9 remotes off my end table.


phox


----------



## paul355 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a Harmony 520. I think it's their cheapest one, but it works great. I just got my Tivo, so I don't have the Harmony tweaked for it the way I want it, but it works well already. From what I understand, all the Harmony's work pretty much the same, the differences are features, displays, buttons, etc.

Poking around in Harmony's library of commands for the S3, it looks like I can even have both the 30 sec skip AND the advance button. But I haven't set it up that way yet.

Paul


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I got the 628 when it was on sale at Amazon. Not sure if it is still available, but for $13 it was a steal. The programming of it is really slick using your PC.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

I have 2 Harmony 880's...they're both perfect with all my gear.

I've never used the other Harmonys, but from what I can see, the only differences are in the quality of the graphics....color (880) vs. B&W (lower-priced models).

Inside, I believe they're all chips off the same block...excellent products through and through.

I had two defective cradles; Logitech replaced them both for free.

Can't go wrong with any Harmony currently for sale, IMHO.


----------



## amoneys2k (Nov 2, 2006)

Just an FYI, the 880 can be had on Amazon for $123.88 shipped after mail-in rebate. It's on my wishlist, so hopefully it'll be under the tree this xmas.  I checked out the 670 too and I like the DVR centric layout, but it costs about the same as the 880 and lacked the nicer display and rechargeable battery.


----------



## headcase (Jun 27, 2005)

I've been a long-time Harmony user, starting with the 628 a few years ago.

I'm now using the 890, which I strongly recommend for its RF capabilities. Once you go RF, you'll never want to go back to the hassles of IR. The extra $$ for an 890 vs. 880 is well worth it, in my mind.

With my 890 in hand, I can control my home theater system from anywhere, and it works like a champ.

Go pick one up at your local Best Buy, and try it out for yourself.


----------



## cdharris (Nov 29, 2006)

I use the 880 to operate my Sony big screen and the HR10-250, DVD player, AV reciever, VCR and other system components. It works great. You will probably want to customize the buttons for your own use, add some features, etc.


----------



## utvnut (Feb 4, 2004)

The 880 is great, the charge lasts a couple days and recharges fast. My other one the 679 or something works as good but is a bit more confusing for the non-tech members of the family. Also, it eats AA batteries.
Go with the 880, there are 25 to 50% off all the time on edealsinfo.com and other sites.


----------



## Krookut (Apr 7, 2002)

I've stayed away from universal remotes like the Harmony because I have my gear plugged into voltage regulation and AC balancing/filtering equipment. If I want to watch a DVD I have to turn the AV system on first because there is a few second delay while the pre/pro turns on, and then the amp pulls so much initial current it makes the protection equipment "hiccup", and the DVD player would turn itself off if it was activated at the same time as the pre/pro and amp. Anyone know if there is a way to make it work with like a programmed delay for the turn on of the DVD player?


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

Krookut said:


> Anyone know if there is a way to make it work with like a programmed delay for the turn on of the DVD player?


Absolutely! Mine has a programmed delay between the time the TV powers up and when it changes input, mutes the TV volume, etc. If this issue is what's stopping you, fear not, Harmony will work well for you.


----------



## Orient Express (Sep 18, 2006)

It works flawlessly. It did take me a few iterations to get all of the actions set just right, but now it is just one button to start up things, and I can even control my X-10 lighting controller from the remote. All of the old remotes are safely put away, and I have not used them in over a year!

I highly recommend the Harmony series.


----------



## Karpa (May 11, 2002)

I have both the 880 and the 659, and too be honest, for my DirecTivo, I prefer the 659. The buttons are much more tactile on the 659. I find myself hitting all sorts of buttons on the 880. They perform the same functions as each other, for my needs (projector, tivo, x10) without exception.

Also, my 880 has a bum charging dock which I have not done anything about. I believe that many people have had problems with the dock. I have to put something on top of the remote to get a proper connection to charge.


----------



## Karpa (May 11, 2002)

mhn2 said:


> Absolutely! Mine has a programmed delay between the time the TV powers up and when it changes input, mutes the TV volume, etc. If this issue is what's stopping you, fear not, Harmony will work well for you.


I agree, both the 659 and 880 wait the 25 or so seconds that it takes for my Sanyo projector to start all the way up before they start changing inputs. I believe that the necessary delays are built into the parameters for the pieces of equipment input into the remote.


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been using the 659 for a couple of years now. I wouldn't trade it for anything, except maybe another Harmony.


----------



## Lightman (Apr 9, 2002)

My biggest problem is that the Harmony is dumbed down such that a non-geek should be able to figure out how to program it. Because of that it loses some higher-level functionality that is needed(at least by me). It doesn't let you deal easily with more complicated setups. What it DOESN'T EASILY let you do is create a macro-like execution such that you can sequence which devices are fired off in the order that they must be done. Yes, there are some timing delays in the software, but confusing to set up and keep track of which units will have which delays. For an activity, I'd like to see a graphic chart that would show each device and the order and delays that it be sent the commands. Then I'd like to be able to modify any of those from the graph. I can dream can't I? It's just not quite configurable for all my devices.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I got the 628 when it was on sale at Amazon. Not sure if it is still available, but for $13 it was a steal. The programming of it is really slick using your PC.


Is that a typo, Jim? They're on sale for $113 on Amazon now - did you leave a '1' off?


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I currently have a 676 and a 628. I previously had an 880 but didn't like the button layout, feel and the charging cradle was too sensitive, had a dead remote a couple nights.

I love the 676 and am going to replace the 628 with another 676. 

The Harmony is awesome and can do pretty much anything. The main issue that I've had with them is getting the delays and repeats set up right. It just takes a while and some tinkering to get the performance for all your devices just how you want them.

Other than that they are awesome. I personally highly recommend the 676 for TIVO users.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I have the 880 and 659 also. The 880 is for those of us that just need latest best remote. The 659 ( for my 2nd HR10) for those that just love the original peanut.


----------



## Wilmo54 (Jan 12, 2003)

I just purchased the 670 a few days ago and really haven't had time to tweak it much. The only concerns I have had so far are 1) It puts my HR10-250 into standby mode when I switch to a DVD or shut down the system. (Also shuts down my A/V receiver) but I always keep these two items on, so I would like to fix this 2) I haven't found the ratio button from my Tivo remote. (I like to watch TV shows stretched and non-HD sporting events in natural) Does anyone know if these things can be tweaked? I'm guessing they can since this remote seems to do nearly everything else (hmmmm, if I could only program it to fetch a beer)

So far so good though, I would highly recommend a Harmony remote. Makes my old Sony brick look like, well, a brick.


----------



## Krookut (Apr 7, 2002)

Thank you mhn2. One other question--- currently using an HR10-250 next to an HDVR2, remotes on different channels. Can the Harmony handle this, 2 Tivos next to each other?


----------



## dmward81 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a 680, whose button layout is more similar to the 670, and got an 890 (RF version of 880) for our new HT because the equipment rack is in the back of the room. I much prefer the 670 style buttons for TiVo use -- the 890 has never felt comfortable but I'm stuck with it because I need the RF. The color screen is kinda cool but doesn't add much functionality.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

Wilmo, yes you can make those changes, just go to the website. I also found the standby by default annoying.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Lightman said:


> My biggest problem is that the Harmony is dumbed down such that a non-geek should be able to figure out how to program it. Because of that it loses some higher-level functionality that is needed(at least by me). It doesn't let you deal easily with more complicated setups. What it DOESN'T EASILY let you do is create a macro-like execution such that you can sequence which devices are fired off in the order that they must be done. Yes, there are some timing delays in the software, but confusing to set up and keep track of which units will have which delays. For an activity, I'd like to see a graphic chart that would show each device and the order and delays that it be sent the commands. Then I'd like to be able to modify any of those from the graph. I can dream can't I? It's just not quite configurable for all my devices.


Check out the URC-200 or URC-300 for a macro based type remote. The URC-200 on Amazon is a smoking deal especially with the RF module for around $90 shipped.

Frank


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Krookut said:


> Thank you mhn2. One other question--- currently using an HR10-250 next to an HDVR2, remotes on different channels. Can the Harmony handle this, 2 Tivos next to each other?


Yes.

Just make sure the original remotes are set to the right code, the Harmony software will walk you through teaching it by pushing 3 buttons on the original to set the code in the harmony.

I have 4 TiVo's all in the same rack being controlled by the one 880.

phox


----------



## jtseltmann (May 23, 2005)

I have been using the original 659 for years and migrated that to the downstairs. I added the 676 last year because the buttons on the 880 just didn't work for me. Color was cool but I need button feel. 

I love the Harmony's because you can program anything IR into it. I have my downstairs one programmed with my fireplace so I can control that with a click of two buttons. I love that you can customize any set up and add your own buttons from any device to any setting.

I'm very interested in the new RF 890 but am waiting to see how they go over. Would be very interested to hear how any one feels they are compared to the older IR's...


----------



## pjdoogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I originally bought the 880 in late 2005, and liked it very much except for the docking station problem that is frequently noted. After numerous drops off the end table by the kids, the auto dimmer stopped working. Then my 5 year old lost it inside the leather couch.

I replaced it (before finding it!) with a 688 off EBay. Given a choice, I now always grab the 688 because the buttons are laid out better and feel better. Also, the center of gravity allows easier pressing of the lower right enter key when positioned in the palm. It just feels better in one hand. Downside is fewer programmable buttons on the LCD and no "window" button which toggles the aspect ratio on the HR10-250.


----------



## Wilmo54 (Jan 12, 2003)

coachO said:


> Wilmo, yes you can make those changes, just go to the website. I also found the standby by default annoying.


Thanks for the help!

Wilmo


----------



## TX WJ (Jan 2, 2003)

I just got a 890 from Amazon and all I can say is wow! What a great remote.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

The only complaint I have about the 880 is that I can not get it to control my Radio Shack light controller. Level 2 tech support can not figure it out either. The 880 will not learn the command. I would think it is a problem with my radio shack controller rather than my 880.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I love my 880 and 628 remotes.

One thing I wish they'd add, and I don't think it would take much, is a programmable sleep timer.


----------

